
Show HN: Hack your tastebuds to make eating healthy easy - Dgetman
https://medium.com/@dg3tman/hack-your-tastebuds-to-make-eating-healthy-easy-b905187bb3e9
======
Dgetman
TLDR: I think I have a simple, natural, and cost-effective solution to create
lasting behavioral change towards a healthier future. I’m looking into ways to
test that hypothesis and use my time productively in spite of Coronavirus.
Cold calling dietitians and pediatricians sucks (but what can you do?). Can
anyone make some suggestions for ways to efficiently test PMF while we still
have no clue how long Coronavirus will last?

